# Wirklich kostenlos?



## Tilo (8 August 2006)

Hallo zusammen. 
bin per zufall über die Seite "peterzahlt.de" gestolpert. Hört sich alles recht vernünftig und gut an. So ganz traue ich der Sache aber doch noch nicht über den Weg. klingt mir alles ZU gut. Telefonieren für den Anrufer UND den Angerufenen kostenlos? Hat jemand nähere Infos oder bereits Erfahrungen (+/-) mit diesem Service. 
Einige Infos hab ich hier schon gefunden:
forum.webhostlist.de/show/smalltalk/75585-kostenlos-telefonieren-mit-peter.html


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2006)

*AW: Wirklich kostenlos?*

umsonst ist der Tod und der kostet das Leben....
http://www.peterzahlt.de/c2c-peterzahlt/faq.htm#p3.2


> Wer übernimmt die Kosten?
> Die Kosten für den Dienst werden von PeterZahlt getragen. Durch den Einsatz der innovativen VoIP-Technologie werden die Kosten für uns minimiert. *Außerdem wird während des Gesprächs ein Mix aus Werbung und informativen Inhalten abgespielt, die unterstützend das Telefonat finanzieren.*


Das ist wohl z.Z noch nicht der Fall, aber Werbekunden müssen ja auch erst  akquiriert werden..

cp


----------



## Heiko (8 August 2006)

*AW: Wirklich kostenlos?*



			
				Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> bin per zufall über die Seite "peterzahlt.de" gestolpert. Hört sich alles recht vernünftig und gut an. So ganz traue ich der Sache aber doch noch nicht über den Weg. klingt mir alles ZU gut. Telefonieren für den Anrufer UND den Angerufenen kostenlos? Hat jemand nähere Infos oder bereits Erfahrungen (+/-) mit diesem Service.
> Einige Infos hab ich hier schon gefunden:
> forum.webhostlist.de/show/smalltalk/75585-kostenlos-telefonieren-mit-peter.html


Es funktioniert jedenfalls.
Ein Bekannter hat das öfter mal verwendet, wurde aber gestern verwarnt, dass seine Telefonnummer gesperrt wird, wenn er das noch öfter nutzt.
Die wollen anscheinend keine Dauernutzer.


----------



## Greenhorn (8 August 2006)

*AW: Wirklich kostenlos?*

Wir können ja wetten, wie lange sich der Laden wohl noch hält :rotfl:


----------



## Tilo (9 August 2006)

*AW: Wirklich kostenlos?*

@Greenhorn: Nene, laß mal. Behalt Dein Geld. Sonst heisst es nacher wieder, ich würde den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen... 

Wollte gestern abend den Service mal ausprobieren - und was war: NIX.


> Vom Erfolg überrant! Leider sind wir an die Grenzen unserer Kapazitäten gestossen. Es telefonieren zu viele Teilnehmer. Wir versuchen so schnell wie möglich neue Leitungen bereit zu stellen. Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal.



Und so ging das immerzu von 20:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr. Da hab ich es dann aufgegeben. Kein guter Service.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 August 2006)

*AW: Wirklich kostenlos?*



> Im Local Media Screen laufen während des Telefonats Informationen und Werbeeinblendungen, die PeterZahlt _möglichst passend zu Ihrem Gespräch auswählt_. Dazu gehören aktuelle Wetterdaten, Nachrichten, Horoskope, Börsenkurse, Sportergebnisse etc. Dieses zum Patent angemeldete Auswahlverfahren bringt Ihnen neben dem Kostenvorteil eines PeterZahlt-Gesprächs auch noch einen echten Informationsvorteil!


 Das hätte ich zu gerne mit meinem besten Freund ausprobiert, einem Sprachwissenschaftler. Wir hätten uns dann einfach spontan absurd unterhalten und ich wäre gespannt gewesen, was für Werbung es dann gegeben hätte... Vielleicht amazon-Werbung für Beckett oder Ionesco???


----------



## LisaA6 (11 August 2006)

*AW: Wirklich kostenlos?*

heißt das sie spielen Werbung hörbar ein oder blenden sie nur am Bildschirm ein? 
Da muss ich ja nicht hinschauen....beim telefonieren schaut doch keiner auf den PC ?!?!:scherzkeks:


----------



## KingsizeToni (11 August 2006)

*AW: Wirklich kostenlos?*

servus.
"peterzahlt" zeigt werbung passend zum gespräch! na toll! wenn ich meinem kumpel einen 2deutigen witz erzähle bekomme ich wohl beate uhse artikel zu sehen? ist "peterzahlt" vielleicht "big brother is watching you"? ich möchte jedenfalls nicht abgehört werden.
mfg toni


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2006)

*AW: Wirklich kostenlos?*

Wikipedia als  Werbedienst?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peterzahlt

ht*p://www.ciao.de/peterzahlt_de__2347011
Testberichte  sind immer mit  gebührender   Skepsis zu betrachten


----------

